# Murray Twin18 4-speed 1980s



## harrty (Jun 8, 2014)

I need parts for this Garden Tractor. Let me know what you have. I think it is a Model Number: 4 39004 Date of Mfg. 2084

18 twin, 4-speed

Note: The pics are not my mower but, it is exactly like this.


----------



## Slyhuntr (Nov 17, 2012)

I just got my dad's tractor after he passed away. I brought it home in 1984 when I was 17, appears to be the same model as yours and with a date of 2014, 1984. I picked it up at Atwoods so I know it is original. Have you found a manual for yours? I don't know how long it has been since dad ran this tractor as he was 81 this year and it has been sitting idle for some time. I plan to get it running and maybe start a garden as he did.


----------

